# Wago WAC error



## vollmi (5 Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen



Ich versuche gerade eine WAGO 750-881 aufzubauen.

  Ich habe dazu auch die aktuelle Software von WAGO mit Codesys 2.3.9
  Und von der Webseite das Ethernet Demo runtergeladen mit dem Windrad und dem IO.

  Beide Demos funktionieren einwandfrei wenn ich es herunterlade.

  Allerdings wenn ich zusätzlichnoch eine RS485 Karte stecke 750-653/003-000 und diese in der Steuerungskonfiguration einfüge kommt nach schliessen des Konfigurations Fensters die Fehlermeldung
  WAC – COM ERROR
  Exporter failed!
  File = C:\Documents and Settings\U012803\Desktop\Starterkit881\750-881\NBaseDev.xml
  Code = 80070003
  Meaning = Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden
  Source = msxml3.dll
  Error = Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden

  Dieselbe Fehlermeldung kommt auch wenn ich Adressen neu berechnen lassen will und bei diversen anderen Gelegenheit run um das Konfigurationsfenster.

  Betriebssystem ist Windows7 Prof 32Bit


Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


mfG René


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2011)

Einen ähnlichen Fehler hatte ich neulich beim Einbinden einer Dali-Klemme. Als ich dann das ganze mit XP-Prof. gemacht habe, klappte es problemlos.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vollmi (5 Oktober 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auch weitergekommen. Den Fehler kriege ich nur wenn ich ein Beispielprojekt von Wago öffne. Diese sind bei mir nicht im Standartverzeichnis sondern auf Laufwerk D: 

Wenn ich ein jungfräuliches Projekt erstelle und die Programmdateien importiere, funktioniert es.
Scheinbar sind in den Codesys Projektfiles auch absolute Pfadangaben drin.

mfG René


----------



## WAGO (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo René,

es sieht so aus, als ob Du das WAGO AUTOMATION COCKPIT nutzt. Hier ist die Vorgehensweise exakt so, wie Du es beschrieben hast:

1.) CoDeSys starten.
2.) Projekt öffnen
3.) Projekt exportieren.
4.) CoDeSys beenden.
5.) WAGO AUTOMATION COCKPIT (WAC) öffnen.
6.) Neues CoDeSys-Projekt anlegen.
7.) Zuvor exportiertes Projekt in das dann startende CoDeSys importieren.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## vollmi (5 Oktober 2011)

WAGO schrieb:


> Hallo René,
> 
> es sieht so aus, als ob Du das WAGO AUTOMATION COCKPIT nutzt. Hier ist die Vorgehensweise exakt so, wie Du es beschrieben hast:



Danke dir. Einer vom Team hat mich vorhin angerufen und alles geklärt. 
Ich als Windows Kind habe natürlich den Fehler erstmal beim Microsoft XML Parser gesucht, defekte installation etc. 

mfG René


----------



## tomrey (20 August 2012)

WAGO schrieb:


> Hallo René,
> 
> es sieht so aus, als ob Du das WAGO AUTOMATION COCKPIT nutzt. Hier ist die Vorgehensweise exakt so, wie Du es beschrieben hast:
> 
> ...



habe das gleiche Problem aber nutze nur codesys, kein WAGO AUTOMATION COCKPIT.
Hier mein Arbeitsbereich:


Das Starterkit-Beispielprojekt steht auf D:\yx

Was tun?
Danke&Gruß
tomrey


----------



## WAGO (22 August 2012)

Hallo tomrey,

zunächst einmal ist es bei dem Starterkit-Projekten unerheblich, wo Du Sie ablegst. Sobald Du einen Doppelklick auf die *.pro-Datei ausführst, sollte sich CoDeSys mit dem Projekt öffnen. Einem fehlerfreien Kompilieren sollte dann nichts im Wege stehen.
Sofern das nicht funktioniert, würden wir Dich bitten Dein Problem hier zu beschreiben oder uns einfach unter den untestehenden Kontaktdaten anzurufen.


----------



## tomrey (22 August 2012)

Hallo Wago,
nein es geht nicht. Ich mache folgendes:
1. Doppelklick Starterkit_Application1_FUP.pro
2. Codesys Ressourcen, Steuerungskonfiguration, KBus Rechtsklick: Unterelement anhängen
3. Auswahl z.B. 750-1405
Nach "OK" kommte diese Fehlermeldung:



Was tun?
Gruß
tomrey


----------



## WAGO (24 August 2012)

Hallo tomrey,

wir konnten das genannte Verhalten bei uns nachvollziehen und auch abstellen. Es lag an den Einstellungen innerhalb des Projektes. Ab sofort stehen die aktualisierten Projekte auf der Homepage zum Download zur Verfügung (siehe hier unter Applikationen).

Zudem haben wir das Kombinationsprojekt aus Applikation 1 und Applikation 2 wunschgemäß ebenfalls hier auf unserer Homepage zur Verfügung gestellt.

Wir wünschen weiterhin viel Spaß bei den ersten Schritten mit unserem Starterkit!

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## tomrey (24 August 2012)

Danke ebenso! 
Gruß+Schönes WE
tomrey


----------

